# Quality Crates



## redbirddog

http://www.dogsunlimited.com/i/3423/ruff-tough-medium-kennel-single-door.html

I just got an e-mail from the above supply company about a strong and safe transportation crate. The videos show the toughness of these crates. I'm convinced to get a couple for Bailey and Chloe. 

http://youtu.be/NJUD4tM_U44

I have the "cheap" crates now. What a difference.

Great investment in my dog's safety. The video dealing with size of crate was interesting as far as a safety standpoint.

http://youtu.be/6iicVExEb6k

Happy and safe trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

RBD - nice post - looks like a nice crate - ? at the end of the day the only thing that matters is the tie down strap - if you can not keep it in the back of your truck or back seat why get one - buy a high quaility strap to go with a high quality crate - the strap is the least expensive thing you will buy - but at the end of the crash - it will seem cheap - make sure you have great tie down hooks in your truck to hook the the crate to with a great tie down strap !!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog

Kevin, that is, how do they say, "Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet."

My issue is I have a Jeep, VW Golf, Ford F-150 and an RV that the dogs travel with me in. 

REM, great advice on the tie downs. I will work on that. I see pick-up trucks with flimsy crates held on with one rope over the top. 

The crates I have purchased look like a "better mousetrap" of the classic crate for my boy and girl.

RBD


----------



## Rudy

Here is what we press I strongly urge over and under gear gun and rod storage drawers all padded

and remember not a custom glass top lined and insulated

Diamond pate anything in the sun will roast peanuts in seconds if its exposed

canopy sliders a must 3

We use power point rear power supply plug ins and Leer gear net bags both sides on the upper top

and we carry 20 gallons of clean fresh Glacier waters in one massive cooler and of course the mates padded unloading ramps and loader

after a big push none should be jumping up or down

load em right

I also run 2 over sized cooling fans temp' controlled and 3 over sized batteries in the 1 ton Super duty 4x4 a tad on roids ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE spends most of his life in the back seat of the pickup truck in a tied down saftey harness - for road trips in friends trucks I have a high quality split shell plastic crate covered with a Mud River insulated crate cover + a mud river crate mat - these are great products - held down with 2 4000# tie downs - why a split crate - I keep it in the back covered pick up truck bed - whe I need to put it together I use snap ties - screw the wing nuts !!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner

Thank you RBD! I think you've found exactly what I've been looking for. One of the adventures I'm looking forward to going on with my V is an extended bike tour. The pup would run part of the time, but when it's tired or conditions aren't safe, it would go in a crate on a trailer. Until today I hadn't found any crate that met all my needs for safety, weatherproofing, and perhaps most importantly for something I'll be towing mile upon mile, light weight construction. I'm bookmarking those links for later. Post a review if you end up getting some.


----------



## redbirddog

> Post a review if you end up getting some.


I will post a review as I did purchase on-line last night and with free shipping I should have them in 7 to 10 days.

Hoping they are what I think they are. I really like the idea of your adventure. Keep me informed on how your planning goes and when and where you start.

Maybe a charity thing where for every mile you ride a certain amount goes to the charity of your choice. I'm in as a backer to your adventure.

happy trails,

RBD


----------



## einspänner

redbirddog said:


> Keep me informed on how your planning goes and when and where you start.


Will do, though it won't be for a couple years at least. My pup has yet to be born after all.  
I'm considering doing it as a charity fundraiser, but time will tell. I'm thankful for your support if I go that route. 

I have to give credit where it's due. I got the idea from these folks:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1&doc_id=3618&v=Io Alaska to Colorado

http://cyclinggypsies.wordpress.com/ Europe

and http://dogonwheels.us/index.html a cross-country charity ride

Their travel journals are well worth reading.


----------



## Rudy

f-150 grocery hauler at best ;D 

WE call em fine ladies rigs" 

love'


just nasty 113 cc


----------



## Vida

Ooh Kevin,I'm drooling over your box 
Is it a CAB? When you say air conditioning do you mean fans?
I always wonder that black boxes get hotter? That's why I have Lintran. The only down side is that they show the muck :-\
What dimensions is your box? More pics / info please


----------



## Rudy

;D 

Da' mini :


----------



## Rudy

Under is were I stack the bodies'' ;D

Loose lips sink ships ask Marty lmao :

We love da' Bears ;D

them make we go some


----------



## purple_falafel

RBD I watched those videos and couldn't help but order one. Can't wait to see what it's like!


----------



## einspänner

How are those crates working out?


----------



## redbirddog

I love them. They fit side by side in my Jeep strapped down.

Chloe's is on the left and Bailey is on the right. They look small and are. But enough for even Bailey to turn around and lie down. Nice and safe in the back.

http://youtu.be/6iicVExEb6k video about the sizing of crate.

But yesterday was funny! When they jumped in the back of the Jeep, first Bailey got into Chloe's crate and then Chloe got in the same one. NOW THAT WAS TIGHT. I laughed until my side hurt. I had to talk Chloe into backing out.

I'll post a few pictures tonight on my blog. These crates are made in Tea, South Dakota.

Really well made. I like that the doors hinge both ways and come off completely in about 2 seconds.

RBD


----------



## Rudy

All are crates are Camo padded inside and out to add and protect from injury and heat loss fall and winter hunting months

are cooling fans provide and reduce summers heat as well as are cooling multi chambered mats

and the guys a goof ;D

lay down

where?

the ability not to be launched is great

but padding inside and out protects the mates

He may love a tee pee for midgets

He sells coffins for condo's after hours  ;D Cheap 

loved laying down abilities and adding treats down in the crates for the video to even make them go in trick or treats?

lol


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## redbirddog

deleted by author. The_ remove_ post tab seems to have vanished from options.
RBD


----------



## Rudy

;D

Just ask Nancy : she told Ronny : the stars said yes"  spin the wheel and month :

Bring it"

'Tricks are for kids'

matters little the talents they placemat in front of team Nordic thunder britches

author the Duke  aka John Wayne 8)

day lights burning "cupcakes"


----------



## redbirddog

deleted by author.
RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010

Are we buying these products or promoting after being 'Gifted' to give 'Favourable Reviews'!!!!



Rudy said:


> ;D



Just curious?!?!



Quote: Rudy


Neopreme'


just like a light diving suit


"Advantage"

model = wetlands camo 

real Tree hardwoods print and color

packs in a large zip lock food bag no sweat

size large He weighs 64lbs

if this helps 

Many feed me gear to test to rate

I gave this product a 10 and new swimmers a 20'

Big Rud swims with killer whales 

He earned his sea legs

Willows just willing but not ready 



Hobbsy 8)


----------



## redbirddog

deleted by author.
RBD


----------



## Rudy

A EMPTY CRATE WITHOUT THE OTHER OPTIONS IS JUST THAT A PLASTIC CRATE AND NOT A FULL WORK BENCH FROM DOING 

MATTERS LITTLE WHO MADE IT 

WE SUPPORT ALL TEAM USA AND ALL FREEDOM FIGHTERS PRODUCTS 

AND I DON'T GIVE A FLYING KISS 

ABOUT YOUR MILLIONS WITH A JOB YOU SUPPORT WITH OR THE YEARS AND 

POSTING SUCH INFORMATION ON THE WEB IS A TOOL AND MAYBE A HUG OR MAYBE A CRY TOWEL 



FREE REMOTE REAL HUNTING GROUNDS'

BOX SETS FREE' ;D

THE GOOF BAITED DOGS MUCH TO SMALL CRATES BARE PLASTIC FOR THE DOG USED 

AND NOT EVEN A PAD IN THEM TO LAY DOWN IN 

FACTS

ALL THE OTHER STUFF ARE YOUR CYCLES CLOSE?

YOU MUST HAVE REAL LONG LUNCH BREAKS? :

BREATH, RELAX

THE PC NOT A PLACE TO MAN UP

TRUST ME

MAKE IT A GREAT DAY FOR OTHERS

ALL BARE PLASTIC CRATES DON'T CARE WHERE THERE MADE POOR' 

PADDING THE INSIDE OF ALL WORKING CRATES A MUST

NOT JUST A NEED ;D


----------



## redbirddog

deleted by author.


----------



## datacan

Unrelated to the topic... I drive American, but use German and Swiss components and materials


----------



## Rudy

Unrelated to the topic ;D

choices not chances


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for responding, RBD. I look forward to the pics/video on your blog. Sorry this thread derailed into whatever the heck it did. How a personal review of a crate become so divisive is beyond me. ???

Also did you go with the intermediate? It looks like a tight squeeze for that GWP,(not as tight as both Chloe and Bailey in there though! ;D) but I get his point about safety.


----------



## R E McCraith

On POINT or OFF - I look 2 this forum for advice on products that R proven in the field by our members - then it is my choice - but it is a great starting POINT - i DO NOT NEED PICTURES JUST HONEST Reviews !!!!!!! nothing on this forum will work 4 everyone - just give me a well trained naked V and a bird field and both of us VVill survive + a good long gun -LOL !!!!!!!! I still love Mudriver & Mendota dog supplys proven in the field long before PIKE


----------



## datacan

OK for the record, I learned something from this thread:

A professional crate must be portable, sturdy, provide protection against accidental bumps (that means padding all sides )... try and lay in one as someone drives around on bumpy dirt roads.

_"All crates should be padded inside and out to provide protection from injury and heat loss during fall and winter hunting months.
Cooling fans provide air circulation to reduce heat during summer. Multi-chambered mats provide cooling and protection." - Rudy
_
slightly altered... ....as always pictures' worth a thousand words.... aside from kiss and make up. 




TBH, RBD started the thread, I thank him for sharing and would like to encourage him to keep on sharing.

Rudy provided valuable field experience, thank him as well... although, CAPS LOCK  

--------------
Vizsla love is boundless, :-* 

there's got to be middle ground somewhere, eh?


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/small-safe-travel-crates-for-vizslas.html

Excuse the poor quality video. I was in a hurry last night. Just wanted to show the dogs comfort once in. Next thing to add will be "cool beds" for the bottom now that summer is approaching fast. I do have an electric 12 volt fan that plugs into the power outlet, but 99% of the time the dogs are just in the crate from point A to point B and then out again with the air conditioning on.

Reminder now summer is almost here. Never leave your dog(s) in a hot car.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/leaving-dogs-in-car-story.html

Intermediate (medium)-sized appears, to me, to be just fine. Two large crates would not fit side by side in our Jeep. That was a consideration. These do fit and in a wreak, the dog will not bounce around much. Vastly superior to pet supply plastic kennels or wire mesh kennels. 

Datacan, I agree that there are superior kennels to buy for the more avid outdoorsman. That is not our lifestyle.

Not one crate fits all situations or conditions. This is the option we chose.

These are quality crates. A good investment in my dogs safe road travels.

I apologize for the derailment of this topic along the way. I have gone back and deleted all non-related comments. 

RBD


----------



## redbirddog

The You Tube video finally finished this morning. 

Here is the direct link to You Tube.

http://youtu.be/sEbvkBqeuSc

or my blog post:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/small-safe-travel-crates-for-vizslas.html


Happy trails.

"Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.

Take naps.

Stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.

Be loyal.

Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently."

ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY![/color]

RBD


----------



## texasred

Looks good RBD, and also looks like they improved the doors. The only thing I will add is I choose the padding in the crate depending on the weather conditions, and if the dog is wet, or dry. 
Yes I dry them off first, but they can still be damp.


----------



## Rudy

Inside padding is more important on impacts then the outside '

Late fall going into the winter hunting seasons 

the outside camo covers for core heat loss as must as well'

The Doors are sweet on those Units for quick cleaning. 

All must be strapped for safety , canopy, outside truck beds and inside any rig

You launch a mate they break

padding helps ;D


----------



## stryker

I bought some ballistic 1050 denier nylon (waterproof) on ebay and some memory foam at the craft store took both to a seamstress and for less than $30 got the perfect crate mat


----------



## einspänner

Thanks again for the videos. I just put in my order. Only 2 more weeks until the puppy gets here!


----------



## EastBayer

Thank you, RBD. I've actually been waiting for your review of this since you first posted about a month ago! Milo will be going with us to Mammoth next month, our first long trip with her.


----------



## R E McCraith

Nice crate - word of advice - if being used in the bed of a pick up truck I would add 2 quaility metal handles with a 4/6 inch metal backing plate / crate - ? the plastic lift handle will not sustain a major rear ender - as RBD said a better tie down strap - without the new metal backed handles you really only have a friction connection 2 the box with the tiedown and if that's all you do you better crank it down tight !!!!


----------

